# Prep - The Series



## 3752

Hey everyone, me and @Tinytom are currently filming a multi episode documentary for our current Prep in to the NABBA Qualifier in May then onto the NABBA Britain in June.......

details below......

JG Films announces "Prep"

--------------------------------

A groundbreaking all-access Reality TV series following veteran UK bodybuilders Tom Blackman and Paul Scarborough through an entire preparation to return to the competitive bodybuilding stage after three years out of the sport. From off-season to game day

.

The series will follow Tom and Paul, as they go from close friends to rival competitors on the same stage. No punches will be pulled in showing the harsh but real aspects of competitive bodybuilding, from Drugs to Diet, Tanning to Posing, Injuries to Victories and the challenge of making it all work alongside full time-jobs and family commitments.

This is not a Diet.

This is not Getting Fit.

This is not Drugs doing the work.

This is whatever it takes..

..this, is Prep.

-----------------------------------

The series will be available for worldwide download or stream to any device via Vimeo on Demand at: www.preptheseries.com .

Episodes will be released once per month every month right up until the finale... show day!

For a one off price of £2.99 per episode you will be able to download a copy of the episode to keep as well as have unlimited amounts of streaming from any device, anywhere in the world, for as long as you like via the free Vimeo app! Purchasers will also have exclusive access to Training and Nutrition information from each episode as well as discount codes and special offers from our sponsors Cardiff Sports Nutrition, Pump King and Samson Athletics.

Further details to follow..... Premier Episode Release Date: 12.02.15

www.preptheseries.com

FB group - https://www.facebook.com/preptheseries?fref=ts


----------



## Smoog

Looking forward to this lads.


----------



## RugbyLad

I'll definitely watch, sounds very interesting!


----------



## clarkey

Awesome Paul...hope you and Tom are well, hopefully catch up with you at some point this year as I'm back competing. I will def be watching this.


----------



## Mark2021

Niceeeee


----------



## Dan TT

Definitely on this! Great idea.


----------



## Benchbum

In!


----------



## 3752

clarkey said:


> Awesome Paul...hope you and Tom are well, hopefully catch up with you at some point this year as I'm back competing. I will def be watching this.


hey buddy nice to hear from you, glad you are getting back on the stage, hope to catch up with you soon mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

deffo worth a watch


----------



## Frandeman

Looking forward to it


----------



## zak007

Looks a good watch, how many episodes in total will there be?


----------



## DuncRx7

Actually excited for this, subbed.


----------



## Sambuca

Unique/interesting idea wish u both best of luck!


----------



## 3752

Thanks everyone, did some filming at home and at the gym i train at in plymouth yesterday weirdly i was shattered by the time we finished up.....



zak007 said:


> Looks a good watch, how many episodes in total will there be?


there will be approx 7 mate, we are looking at 1 per month (january's airs on the 10-02-2015) trailer is out next week, i will post it up in here....


----------



## Kroc

Keen for the trailer! I think this is going to be really interesting!


----------



## 3752

why do you not know how to do them


----------



## Kristina

This sounds brilliant, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Dan94

Sounds pretty cool! At the start I thought it was gunna be on TV now that would be something!


----------



## Adz

Great idea, I will definitely watch it. JG's work on Dave's film was very good so look forward to seeing this one.


----------



## 3752

Trailer is out the end of this week i will post the link in this thread....


----------



## shakey

Looking forward to this, two of the most knowledgable & up front..tell you how it's is guys on here! :thumbup1:


----------



## Elvis82

Definitely interested good luck Paul


----------



## shanx

Will be interesting to watch. Good luck with the prep and the show. Feel motivated already.


----------



## Tinytom

Had a good day at cardiff sports nutrition today. Got DNA swabbed for a test to show attributes for my DNA type such as abilities etc in sport. Will be interesting to see results. Went training at Ufit after.









The trailer should be out today or tomorrow so we are working hard on episode 2.


----------



## DC1

In for this.


----------



## seandog69

WARNING: contains male nudity and scenes of a sexual nature

in


----------



## 3752




----------



## C.Hill

Yeah boy! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Machette

Looks amazing this. Cant wait! Two respected knowledgable bodybuilders showing how its done.

Hopefully will show that bodybuilding isnt a drug dependant sport. But shear hard work and determination.

Keep it up @Pscarb and @Tinytom


----------



## FelonE1

Looks very good.


----------



## Sharpy76

Definitely be watching this!!!

Good luck fellas:thumb:


----------



## 3752

Machette said:


> Looks amazing this. Cant wait! Two respected knowledgable bodybuilders showing how its done.
> 
> Hopefully will show that bodybuilding isnt a drug dependant sport. But shear hard work and determination.
> 
> Keep it up @Pscarb and @Tinytom


This is exactly what we want to show from the series, we will address the subject of drugs as a tool we use to step onstage but be very clear it is not the be all and end all to getting in condition and on stage


----------



## T100

In...... Just to see if you both even lift!


----------



## Machette

Pscarb said:


> This is exactly what we want to show from the series, we will address the subject of drugs as a tool we use to step onstage but be very clear it is not the be all and end all to getting in condition and on stage


Cant wait! Looks a good series.


----------



## Dazza

About time someone stepped in and show how it's really done, grinds my gears how everyone seems to think it's all about the drugs.

I'm certainly in, trouble is with it being monthly i'll probably be climbing the walls for the next episode.

How long will each one be anyway?


----------



## LordOfTheManor

Trailer looks awesome. Cannot wait for this, looks very well made.


----------



## sciatic

I definitely want to watch these....Hope they're easy to keep track of. Don't want to miss out.


----------



## 3752

Dazzza said:


> About time someone stepped in and show how it's really done, grinds my gears how everyone seems to think it's all about the drugs.
> 
> I'm certainly in, trouble is with it being monthly i'll probably be climbing the walls for the next episode.
> 
> How long will each one be anyway?


i think it will be approx 25min



sciatic said:


> I definitely want to watch these....Hope they're easy to keep track of. Don't want to miss out.


you can subscribe for the whole series through Vimeo buddy



LordOfTheManor said:


> Trailer looks awesome. Cannot wait for this, looks very well made.


It is JTG films who is making it are very good at what they do......


----------



## 31205

Bad ass trailer!!


----------



## 39005

good luck with this paul/tom , looks like it will be a great series and a must watch for anyone considering entering competitive bodybuilding (and those already in it) .

i liked the quote '4g of test prop a week - what a ****ing joke'


----------



## richardrahl

Seriously looking forward to this. Good to see the banter is strong too. The loser is going to get soooooo much sh1t from the winner. :lol:


----------



## 3752

richardrahl said:


> Seriously looking forward to this. Good to see the banter is strong too. *The loser is going to get soooooo much sh1t from the winner. * :lol:


Bragging rights will be the biggest prize


----------



## Dazza

So is there anywhere else besides vimeo to get this?


----------



## Tag

Great trailer

Will be keeping an eye on this


----------



## tehdarkstar

Trailer looks great. Can't wait to see the real thing.


----------



## 3752

Thanks guys....

we shot the March episode yesterday at Ufit in Cardiff with James L and Mike & Leica Gelsie it was a great back session all 3 of us were fukced after.......



Dazzza said:


> So is there anywhere else besides vimeo to get this?


no mate the DL/Streaming will be just from Vimeo i believe.....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Pscarb said:


> Thanks guys....
> 
> we shot the March episode yesterday at Ufit in Cardiff with James L and Mike & Leica Gelsie it was a great back session *all 3 of us fukced after.......*
> 
> no mate the DL/Streaming will be just from Vimeo i believe.....


I'm surprised Vimeo will allow this.


----------



## chris-a

bang up for this. exactly what's needed...


----------



## scottyweights

Still on schedule for the first episode tomorrow then? Looking forward to this .


----------



## 3752

scottyweights said:


> Still on schedule for the first episode tomorrow then? Looking forward to this .


no mate, we filmed more than expected revised release date will be this weekend....


----------



## AlexB18

In for this sounds like a brilliant project guys


----------



## scottyweights

Pscarb said:


> no mate, we filmed more than expected revised release date will be this weekend....


Shame was looking forward to watching it tonight


----------



## richardrahl

I've got my popcorn ready, so I can sit and enjoy all the 'old man' and 'short ar53' banter.

I might start running a book on here. Half of the profits to the winner. Haha.


----------



## Panda909

Can't wait for this, hopefully its before 4 o clock if not I'll have to choose between this or rugby


----------



## T100

The link doesn't work? Just takes me to a picture advertising the show, or am I being thick?


----------



## 3752

the link to Vimeo wont go live until the first episode goes live


----------



## T100

Pscarb said:


> the link to Vimeo wont go live until the first episode goes live


Cheers Paul, I thought I could have paid the fee in full the full series, will wait till the morning then as I'm on nights, looking forward to it


----------



## scottyweights

Pscarb said:


> the link to Vimeo wont go live until the first episode goes live


Will it be live today then?


----------



## DaveCW

Hearing @Pscarb tear into googled pro cycle's sent me on a right chuckle :lol:


----------



## 3752

scottyweights said:


> Will it be live today then?


Yes it should be today


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Still nothing ?


----------



## 3752

No mate, unfortunately due to the amount of footage we shot editing has taken much longer than expected, me and Tom found this out today and to be honest agree with the decision to delay the release for a few days.

We want this to be fresh and new, not some crappy thing just put together this is the reason for the delay.

We have learnt a lot from this first episode so future ones will not be affected.........

I am as keen as anyone to watch this but would rather wait so it is good not just thrown together.....


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Awesome cant wait.


----------



## 3752

Episode 1 will be out later today.....


----------



## IGotTekkers

Pscarb said:


> Episode 1 will be out later today.....


Can i pay by bank transfer or cash in post mate to watch it, I don't have pp anymore


----------



## 3752

IGotTekkers said:


> Can i pay by bank transfer or cash in post mate to watch it, I don't have pp anymore


no mate i do not think so, as it is a DL link on Vimeo it will all go through there i believe.....


----------



## T100

Pscarb said:


> no mate i do not think so, as it is a DL link on Vimeo it will all go through there i believe.....


Can we pay for the whole series or is it a pay per Episode deal ?


----------



## Kristina

Wow, Paul.. just watched the first episode. Really impressed. Really well shot too; top quality. Looking forward to the next one. You and Tom are hilarious. :thumb:


----------



## Chronic

Kristina said:


> Wow, Paul.. just watched the first episode. Really impressed. Really well shot too; top quality. Looking forward to the next one. You and Tom are hilarious. :thumb:


Link please? The links in page 1 wont work :/


----------



## 3752

T100 said:


> Can we pay for the whole series or is it a pay per Episode deal ?


I think you can only pay per episode buddy


----------



## TommyBananas

Chronic said:


> Link please? The links in page 1 wont work :/


Watch Prep - The Series Online | Vimeo On Demand

(Edited to go through the website)


----------



## 3752

Kristina said:


> Wow, Paul.. just watched the first episode. Really impressed. Really well shot too; top quality. Looking forward to the next one. You and Tom are hilarious. :thumb:


Thank you, it's always a little frightening to see if it will be well received

The link is on Watch Prep - The Series Online | Vimeo On Demand it will take you to the Vimeo site


----------



## T100

Pscarb said:


> I think you can only pay per episode buddy


Cheers Paul, subbed to the thread so hopefully get a notification after each episode so I can pay and download there and then before I miss one


----------



## 3752

T100 said:


> Cheers Paul, subbed to the thread so hopefully get a notification after each episode so I can pay and download there and then before I miss one


That's great buddy thank you.....


----------



## vildgut

Just watched the trailer, looks awesome will buy episode 1!


----------



## Chelsea

Awesome, will be watching this tomorrow as tonight is reserved for the Chelsea game. Trailer looks great lads and its nice to see that it will be clearly showing that you dont have to be a junkie moron to compete in BB.


----------



## tehdarkstar

Alright, episode 1 purchased and downloaded to my tablet. Perfect length to watch on my commute back home.


----------



## T100

Might get the wife to watch this later to show gear and training isn't what the general public and media portray it to be, especially as we see the family side of life as well, hardly seen anything that has shown this in the BB world, then again the mrs might see the size of you both and expect the same from me then I'd be fooked!


----------



## shakey

Just purchased...forward too watching later!


----------



## DC1

First episode watched.

Looks like its going to be a great series. Love the constant wind ups!


----------



## scottyweights

Really enjoyed it @Pscarb looking forward to episode 2!


----------



## MPWFitness

Been looking forward to this for ages and watched (and loved) the first episode. Great work guys!


----------



## 3752

Thanks guys glad you enjoyed it, next episode we take the **** (and train) with James L


----------



## babyarm

Watched it earlier and now looking forward to episode 2 good work guys


----------



## MPWFitness

Yes went to see James in my off season and the guy is a legend.


----------



## Panda909

Superb so far chaps, was v insightful as opposed to a bunch of drug talk, can't wait for the rest. I can't help but read pscarbs posts in my head with his accent now lol


----------



## 3752

Stevie909 said:


> Superb so far chaps, was v insightful as opposed to a bunch of drug talk, can't wait for the rest. I can't help but read pscarbs posts in my head with his accent now lol


it seems my accent shocked a few......


----------



## 3752

the next episode will have James L and Mike/Leica Gelsie training with us, the intention is to the have one with Phil Learney, Lyndsey Bruce etc so training with someone new and in a different gym each time.......this way you get to see both me and Tom train but also the techniques these other trainers use.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Just watched the first episode and it rocked!!


----------



## jayDP

Was a good watch, didn't want it to finish


----------



## Sharpy76

Watched it while doing cardio this morning, great stuff fellas!!!

Really well polished and professional, looking forward to the next instalment.

"That's what you get........a hairy dwarf":lol:


----------



## 3752

Bmw-Freak said:


> Just watched the first episode and it rocked!!





jayDP said:


> Was a good watch, didn't want it to finish





Sharpy76 said:


> Watched it while doing cardio this morning, great stuff fellas!!!
> 
> Really well polished and professional, looking forward to the next instalment.
> 
> "That's what you get........a hairy dwarf":lol:


glad you all liked it, we have filmed the next episode just got to do some interview footage then it will be ready to roll.....


----------



## stand_23

Watched this this morning !! a really good watch !!


----------



## T100

Eventually got to watch it this morning, loved it and can't wait for the next episode, although I'm feeling the ungains @Tinytom


----------



## Dan TT

IGotTekkers said:


> Can i pay by bank transfer or cash in post mate to watch it, I don't have pp anymore


Paypal do an option where you can pay by debit card so you don't actually have to have paypal. I do this as I got a little naughty on pp :whistling:


----------



## grant hunter

good watch, enjoyed it very much. hairy dwarf bit was hilarious


----------



## Lukehh

awesome vid, imagine if i ate quorn... i might end up as small as paul :lol:

big respect for this series aswell as keeping this site going :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas

Wasn't interested in this previously (being honest), but it's had great feedback and I really like Grealish, so just bought it.


----------



## kreig

Pscarb said:


> it seems my accent shocked a few......


You sounded nothing like I imagined!

All round good watch though even for a tubby strongman like me, looking forward to episode 2.


----------



## Dan TT

@Tinytom that very much looks like a casting couch to me :lol:


----------



## marcusmaximus

Just finished the first episode, great watch and will be following from here on


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for all the comments. Glad you all liked it like Paul said its always a nervous time to see if people actually like it.

Quorn is evil. The smell of it saps the aminos from my soul.


----------



## Machette

Liked it alot. Bring on part 2 guys! You two sound so different on screen than the posts we read! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Tag

Just bought it, waiting for it to load...


----------



## RugbyLad

Watched it loved it... to short tho!

Got girlfriend to watch as well think she found it interesting


----------



## Tag

Great watch, very informative :thumbup1:


----------



## stoic

Can you watch offline with the Vimeo app or is it streaming only?


----------



## marcusmaximus

stoic said:


> Can you watch offline with the Vimeo app or is it streaming only?


You can but you will have to download first. Once you get it off Vimeo it gives you the option and also adds to your account


----------



## stoic

marcusmaximus said:


> You can but you will have to download first. Once you get it off Vimeo it gives you the option and also adds to your account


Got it. I see it in my watch later list. Just need to work out how if I need the iOS app to watch it back.


----------



## tehdarkstar

stoic said:


> Got it. I see it in my watch later list. Just need to work out how if I need the iOS app to watch it back.


Yeah, you need the iOS app but once you have that, you can download it for offline viewing.

Alternatively you can download the .mp4 file to a PC or Mac and sync to your iOS device using iTunes. That wouldn't require the Vimeo app.


----------



## stoic

tehdarkstar said:


> Yeah, you need the iOS app but once you have that, you can download it for offline viewing.
> 
> Alternatively you can download the .mp4 file to a PC or Mac and sync to your iOS device using iTunes. That wouldn't require the Vimeo app.


Thanks, sorted now. Used the app - file size must be pretty reasonable as I downloaded over 4G pretty quickly.

Train commute entertainment sorted.


----------



## Dazza

Is this prep for the west briton?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

well i know what i'm watching tonight!


----------



## Bmw-Freak

When will episode 2 launch ?


----------



## Tinytom

Dazzza said:


> Is this prep for the west briton?


Yes

I am also doing the WBF port talbot show the day before.

The plan is to film right up to the Britain if we both qualify of course


----------



## Tinytom

Bmw-Freak said:


> When will episode 2 launch ?


2-3 weeks but don't hold to that. It's ongoing with the filming.


----------



## Dazza

Tinytom said:


> Yes
> 
> I am also doing the WBF port talbot show the day before.
> 
> The plan is to film right up to the Britain if we both qualify of course


That'll be very tricky for you, diet wise of course.

Might pop up with me dslr, provided i can get the green card.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Currently downloading...will watch tonight for some inspiration...will watch again after my hernia is sorted so I can actually do something with the inspiration.

Just watched episode 1, great viewing. Two down to Earth blokes with great banter telling the audience how it is. Roll on episode 2.

Great filming and production by JG!


----------



## buzzzbar

Bought, downloading now thanks


----------



## Smitch

Have they got to the bit yet where they get the ring to Mordor?


----------



## Chelsea

Smitch said:


> Have they got to the bit yet where they get the ring to Mordor?


----------



## Sharpy76

Smitch said:


> Have they got to the bit yet where they get the ring to Mordor?


 :lol: :lol:










Fully expecting a ban now lolops:


----------



## Adz

Just watched the 1st episode, very good! The training part was great, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## wilko1985

That was a great watch guys. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## mcrewe123

Whens the next one out?


----------



## Awt

great watch good to see the hometown in it to 

cant wait for the next!


----------



## 3752

mcrewe123 said:


> Whens the next one out?


it should be out in the 2nd week of March buddy, we ar not giving an exact date yet as the editing for the first episode took much longer than expected....


----------



## mcrewe123

Sweet! First one was really good :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> it should be out in the 2nd week of March buddy, we ar not giving an exact date yet as the editing for the first episode took much longer than expected....


Looking forward to it, watched the 1st one this morning


----------



## BigTrev

Absolutely fantastic stuff @Pscarb and @Tinytom I cant wait for this it looks amazing and hey guys your in first class shape.Have many years at the top guys keep going your an inspiration to us all.

Im buying the lot


----------



## 3752

Thanks everyone, it is proving to be very popular........

the 2nd episode is being edited now we are hoping for the release to be early next week


----------



## bobbill

I downloaded and watched the first episode.

I'm not really interested in watching/following bodybuilding so much as opposed to watching strongman for example but enjoyed it. Will watch the others. Well done.


----------



## biglad90

Just signed up and watched ep1

Very good, might help me with a kick up the ar*e and get more motivated


----------



## spikedmini

@Pscarb Bought and watched last night it was truly brilliant i enjoyed it a lot !!!

You seriously should advertise this more, i think it has potential to become extremely popular. Looking forward to the next episode


----------



## 3752

Thanks mate we have social media set up but agree need to advertise more thanks for watching mate


----------



## scottyweights

Whens episode 2 out @Pscarb


----------



## 3752

scottyweights said:


> Whens episode 2 out @Pscarb


it will be released towards the end of this coming week mate, we are aiming for a episode once every 4 weeks....


----------



## Wasp

Yeh first episode was great, shame you can't do it more often.

@Pscarb You need to do an Off Season the series


----------



## 3752

Wasp said:


> Yeh first episode was great, shame you can't do it more often.
> 
> @Pscarb You need to do an Off Season the series


before we started all of this i thought 2 a month would be great but there is so much that goes into filming an episode, the first one we had 5hrs of film to edit through for the 30min episode......it surprised me how much work goes into one episode

not sure on an off season one, this is not cheap


----------



## lazy

Is there a season pass for this? Or do we have to buy individual episodes?


----------



## 3752

lazy said:


> Is there a season pass for this? Or do we have to buy individual episodes?


individual episodes


----------



## 3752

decided that we will update this thread with days we have filmed and the sessions we have done along with any pictures we have taken....

Yesterday we trained at Lindsay Bruce gym in Hereford for episode 3.....

Great Shoulder session yesterday at Elite Performance with Tom, pushed through our paces by Lindsay Bruce it was a brutal workout the emphasis was on volume as you will soon see.....

Rear delt Pendulum- SS with -Rear Delt DB raise x 3 x 15 reps each

Olly Bar Upright row x 3 grip:

1st set = close grip x 10, medium grip x 10, wide grip x 10 - Bar + 10kg

2nd set = close grip x 7, medium grip x 7, wide grip x 7 - Bar + 20kg

3rd set = close grip x 5, medium grip x 5, wide grip x 5 - Drop set - Bar + 20kg strip to Bar + 10kg strip to Bar

Giant set of the following exercises.....

DB side raise

Reverse BB press

Laying incline wide bar front raise

Rear delt cable pull

Seated Face pulls (rope attachment)

Seated machine press (facing seat)

all done with 15 reps.......repeated twice.

Then for some reason i still have not worked out the evil man that is Lindsay Bruce decided some functional training was in order.....so the session finished with the following

Ran through this twice.......

Battle ropes for 1 min - 20sec switch (alternate, loop, Both together)

Slam ball x 20

Russian Twists with ball x 30

What followed was about 20min of me and Tom trying to grab for air laying on the floor.....

it was a great session and will make a great Episode 3...........


----------



## 3752

more pics


----------



## lazy

Episode 1 purchased and watched, great stuff.

Some great content in there, essential viewing for anyone interested in the sport.

Only small thing was the background music was too loud at the intro and during the steroid explanation. Other than that really good production, very impressive.


----------



## Fraser991

1st episode purchased and watched, Loved it, Looking forward to episode 2 now.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Is it close to release ? the second episode?


----------



## kreig

Bmw-Freak said:


> Is it close to release ? the second episode?


It's been released today mate


----------



## 3752

Episode 2 is now out guys and girls.........

In this hotly anticipated second episode, we find Paul checking into his third hotel in three days as he tackles the difficult task of having to Prep whilst travelling hundreds of miles a week for his job.

Things are also not going as planned for Tom at his gym, Ministry of Fitness and we find out what's happened this month to cause him to have a "Diet Rage"

We then follow Tom and Paul to Cardiff as they get invited to take part in a new type of DNA test that's aimed at competitive athletes, and Tom and Paul have their own thoughts about what the test will reveal for each other. Whilst there, Paul encounters top UK coach Mike Gelsea who makes him an offer that can't be refused..

Then it's time to head into the city for a meal at a restaurant, but we find out that eating out on a Prep is a minefield and Tom and Paul have a very special arrangement with the restaurants owner to make sure the food they eat is still within their diet.

We then meet James Llewelin who with his new found amateur status will represent serious competition for Tom and Paul at this years British Finals, does he think they are in with a chance? What follows is a suitably brutal Back workout courtesy of Mike and Leica Gelsea, with a chance for Tom and Paul to see what they will potentially be standing next to on stage as James hits his poses.

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/preptheseries


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Awesome episode, there more you se the more you want


----------



## shakey

Who needs Ant & Dec when you've got Paul & Tom :thumb:

Just watched the 2nd episode,loved it...great stuff,just wish it was longer!

Can't wait for the next.


----------



## T100

shakey said:


> Who needs Ant & Dec when you've got Paul & Tom :thumb:
> 
> Just watched the 2nd episode,loved it...great stuff,just wish it was longer!
> 
> Can't wait for the next.


Dec is taller than Tom though


----------



## Kristina

Pscarb said:


> Episode 2 is now out guys and girls.........
> 
> In this hotly anticipated second episode, we find Paul checking into his third hotel in three days as he tackles the difficult task of having to Prep whilst travelling hundreds of miles a week for his job.
> 
> Things are also not going as planned for Tom at his gym, Ministry of Fitness and we find out what's happened this month to cause him to have a "Diet Rage"
> 
> We then follow Tom and Paul to Cardiff as they get invited to take part in a new type of DNA test that's aimed at competitive athletes, and Tom and Paul have their own thoughts about what the test will reveal for each other. Whilst there, Paul encounters top UK coach Mike Gelsea who makes him an offer that can't be refused..
> 
> Then it's time to head into the city for a meal at a restaurant, but we find out that eating out on a Prep is a minefield and Tom and Paul have a very special arrangement with the restaurants owner to make sure the food they eat is still within their diet.
> 
> We then meet James Llewelin who with his new found amateur status will represent serious competition for Tom and Paul at this years British Finals, does he think they are in with a chance? What follows is a suitably brutal Back workout courtesy of Mike and Leica Gelsea, with a chance for Tom and Paul to see what they will potentially be standing next to on stage as James hits his poses.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/ondemand/preptheseries


Sweeeeeet! Watching this later!


----------



## Zangief

Can't wait to watch second episode later loving this! Wish they would come out weekly instead of monthly lol


----------



## Mark2021

Will be watching the second one later


----------



## marcusmaximus

Pscarb said:


> Episode 2 is now out guys and girls.........
> 
> In this hotly anticipated second episode, we find Paul checking into his third hotel in three days as he tackles the difficult task of having to Prep whilst travelling hundreds of miles a week for his job.
> 
> Things are also not going as planned for Tom at his gym, Ministry of Fitness and we find out what's happened this month to cause him to have a "Diet Rage"
> 
> We then follow Tom and Paul to Cardiff as they get invited to take part in a new type of DNA test that's aimed at competitive athletes, and Tom and Paul have their own thoughts about what the test will reveal for each other. Whilst there, Paul encounters top UK coach Mike Gelsea who makes him an offer that can't be refused..
> 
> Then it's time to head into the city for a meal at a restaurant, but we find out that eating out on a Prep is a minefield and Tom and Paul have a very special arrangement with the restaurants owner to make sure the food they eat is still within their diet.
> 
> We then meet James Llewelin who with his new found amateur status will represent serious competition for Tom and Paul at this years British Finals, does he think they are in with a chance? What follows is a suitably brutal Back workout courtesy of Mike and Leica Gelsea, with a chance for Tom and Paul to see what they will potentially be standing next to on stage as James hits his poses.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/ondemand/preptheseries


Watched it - great episode again, better than the first


----------



## Chelsea

Just watched the 2nd episode, really enjoyed it again and some good banter in there too.


----------



## capo

Just watched both episodes ,great viewing ,I can see the competitive nature coming out over the next few weeks lol


----------



## jayDP

How do you guys feel about James not being able to compete against you?

I know he's your friend an you wana see him do well but on the other hand you won't need to go up against one of the best bodys in Britain bodybuilding IMO


----------



## 3752

well we will still be up against the best in the UK in NABBA.....

it is what it is to be fair, i would of loved to stand onstage with James mainly because he has been my friend for a long time but unfortunately this cannot happen, i feel gutted for him but thats all really as i need to concentrate on going up against Tom first who is looking amazing at the moment....


----------



## Adz

2nd episode watched, another great one.

Loving the banter between you both.


----------



## Lukehh

great 2nd episode.

completely different scales ofc but i know how you feel trying to train and eat whilst working away, very annoying!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Lukehh said:


> great 2nd episode.
> 
> completely different scales ofc but i know how you feel trying to train and eat whilst working away, very annoying!


He seems to manage it well, looks like it requires mild OCD but to set up an office and supp station in every room is good going. Which is why I'm like I am, and he's the width of a family car 

Great episode!


----------



## 1manarmy

How have I missed this. Awesome man great to watch to


----------



## scottyweights

When's the next episode out @Pscarb


----------



## 3752

scottyweights said:


> When's the next episode out @Pscarb


end of this week buddy, it is a week late this month due to some unforeseen issues.....


----------



## DappaDonDave

It's out now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

yes mate episode 3 was released today Watch Prep - The Series Online | Vimeo On Demand


----------



## DappaDonDave

Pscarb said:


> yes mate episode 3 was released today Watch Prep - The Series Online | Vimeo On Demand


Got my vimeo reminder yesterday, downloaded and will be watching tonight.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lukehh

quality episode loving it

your both looking great keep on going


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Another awesome episode!! How many episodes will there be total ?


----------



## 3752

Bmw-Freak said:


> Another awesome episode!! How many episodes will there be total ?


thanks mate, we are looking at 6 or 7 then a follow up one near christmas for how we came out of the prep and entered the off season.....we are looking at a DVD as well


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Pscarb said:


> thanks mate, we are looking at 6 or 7 then a follow up one near christmas for how we came out of the prep and entered the off season.....we are looking at a DVD as well


Cant wait to se the rest, really love the whole honesty, from drugs to moody Paul 

Writing the dvd on my wishlist pronto!


----------



## sonof2eus

Bit peeved, bought the first episode, really enjoyed it, then saw the 2nd was 23 minutes.. Refusing to buy it out of principle as was expecting 30 minutes an episode at least, feel the episode should at least be cheaper given how short it is.

None the less, the episode was well put together and the two of you seem like a good pair. Noticed Stuart's Core Gym in their, trained there a few times in the past, was quite nostalgic seeing it! Best of luck with the competition lads.


----------



## 3752

sonof2eus said:


> Bit peeved, bought the first episode, really enjoyed it, then saw the 2nd was 23 minutes.. Refusing to buy it out of principle as was expecting 30 minutes an episode at least, feel the episode should at least be cheaper given how short it is.
> 
> None the less, the episode was well put together and the two of you seem like a good pair. Noticed Stuart's Core Gym in their, trained there a few times in the past, was quite nostalgic seeing it! Best of luck with the competition lads.


thats a shame you feel short changed Episode 2 was 24min, but the length of the episodes has to be kept around the 25min time frame we have pushed this on episode 1 (28min) and 3 (34min) the cost in making these episodes are the same no matter the length as the editing has to run smooth hence why some are a few min longer/shorter.....


----------



## T100

Pscarb said:


> thats a shame you feel short changed Episode 2 was 24min, but the length of the episodes has to be kept around the 25min time frame we have pushed this on episode 1 (28min) and 3 (34min) the cost in making these episodes are the same no matter the length as the editing has to run smooth hence why some are a few min longer/shorter.....


Wouldn't even notice the ength of each episode, quality over quantity IMO, movies in the cinema are the same price regardless of the length of the film? Enjoyed the 3rd episode the most and seeing the home life aspect more, although you didn't seem to pleased with the honesty from the wife, never a good idea to tell the wife to he completely honest haha


----------



## 3752

Yea I know lol that was filmed on a Monday and I had been a real d1ck that weekend so she let it rip but it's about the ups and downs


----------



## Dark sim

Like the banter :thumb:


----------



## lazy

Great stuff, just finished ep 2 and 3, really enjoyed it again.

Would love to see more stuff on nutrition and the break down of your diets. I keep seeing empty tupperware but not the actual meals or how they are prepared.

Also wondering what some of the vitamins were for in episode 2. Specifically Vitamin D and ZMA were shown.


----------



## 3752

lazy said:


> Great stuff, just finished ep 2 and 3, really enjoyed it again.
> 
> Would love to see more stuff on nutrition and the break down of your diets. I keep seeing empty tupperware but not the actual meals or how they are prepared.
> 
> Also wondering what some of the vitamins were for in episode 2. Specifically Vitamin D and ZMA were shown.


We go into the nutrition in a little more detail in episode 4 we cannot go through how to prepare all the meals just due to timings for the episode but we do go through the meals..

VitaminD has a huge amount of benefits, ZMA is amazing for before bed for a few reasons one it gives a much better sleep plus in general many are lacking in both magnesium and zinc


----------



## 3752

A few pictures from the NABBA West yesterday, Tom took first place and I came second both of use received an invite to the finals in 5 weeks time.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Pscarb said:


> A few pictures from the NABBA West yesterday, Tom took first place and I came second both of use received an invite to the finals in 5 weeks time.
> 
> View attachment 171102
> 
> 
> View attachment 171103
> 
> 
> View attachment 171104
> 
> 
> View attachment 171105


I hope the post show banter was captured on film.


----------



## 3752

A few more pics from the show


----------



## Benchbum

You both look incredible! All worth it?


----------



## 3752

Benchbum said:


> You both look incredible! All worth it?


sorry mate is this a question? if it is then yes of course buddy, we both achieved what we wanted to on the day (british invite) plus competing against each other, we had some fun onstage in the evening which was great but now its head down to the serious business that is the British in just over 4 weeks time


----------



## Benchbum

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate is this a question? if it is then yes of course buddy, we both achieved what we wanted to on the day (british invite) plus competing against each other, we had some fun onstage in the evening which was great but now its head down to the serious business that is the British in just over 4 weeks time


Yea, sorry, after the last episode of prep several conversations at home were sparked regarding the 'point' of it all


----------



## 3752

Benchbum said:


> Yea, sorry, after the last episode of prep several conversations at home were sparked regarding the 'point' of it all


in what regard mate? essentially it is a competition so the point is to win or to better your last showing.......


----------



## Benchbum

Pscarb said:


> in what regard mate? essentially it is a competition so the point is to win or to better your last showing.......


In regards to the rewards being worth the effect on your home life, your family, your relationships.

I not digging, it's genunily been very insightful to be able to watch at see that even people at the top of there game struggle... Because I have really really found the last four weeks hard going


----------



## 3752

If you would of asked me that question 5-10 yrs ago I would say yes but truth be known this prep has been very hard for many reasons the main one the impact it has had on the family, this is why I am retiring after this year......I love to compete and it is a great passion of mine but when it effects the family unit then I have to make a call...

Last night was the fist time in 17werks I had dinner with the family


----------



## simmo31

Both looked good on stage, tom looked insane to be honest, quite suprised he didn't win the overall but the class 3 bloke that won it looked equally good, tom was just pure mass though, looked MASSIVE!!


----------



## dannyp90

@Pscarb after watching all of these yesterday I can't help but read all your posts in your accent. Nightmare


----------



## Panda909

dannyp90 said:


> @Pscarb after watching all of these yesterday I can't help but read all your posts in your accent. Nightmare


I'm the same mate lol! Same with Toms tbh


----------



## 3752

What accent


----------



## clarkey

Well done Paul to both you and Tom. Both looked fantastic as usual.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Wow you look awesome, when is the next episode due ?


----------



## Mark2021

Looking good lads.

Paul, what's your plan for the next 3/4 weeks then?

What do you feel you need to improve on to beat Tom?


----------



## 3752

Mark2021 said:


> Looking good lads.
> 
> Paul, what's your plan for the next 3/4 weeks then?
> 
> What do you feel you need to improve on to beat Tom?


condition mainly, the plan is to be more conditioned its as simple as that really


----------



## Dan TT

Got episode 2 & 3 to watch. Both looking huge!!


----------



## 3752

Dan TT said:


> Got episode 2 & 3 to watch. Both looking huge!!


thanks Dan certainly don't feel huge lol


----------



## Lukehh

Pscarb said:


> thanks Dan certainly don't feel huge lol


need to get your eyes tested then buddy.

rewatched all 3 episodes yesterday for motivation.


----------



## Clone

loving the series so far and looking forward to seeing what unfolds at the Britain

Keep up the excellent work guys

Cliffy


----------



## PaulB

Watched the first one today, Im impressed with the quality. Well done, its a really good idea putting something like that together. Ill be buying the full series.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Episode 4 is out and its another awesome job! you just sit there wanting more


----------



## scottyweights

Another really good episode! Can't wait to see the next one


----------



## 3752

glad you liked it guys


----------



## Yes

Wow, didn't know you were paralysed


----------



## 3752

Yes said:


> Wow, didn't know you were paralysed


yes mate back in 1996 when i was in the Navy


----------



## DC1

Watched all 4 now. Very good watch.

Phil gave you both a bit of a leg workout beating eh!


----------



## T100

Really enjoyed all 4 shows so far, sad to hear your going to be on dialysis within 7 years @Pscarb , I worked with dialysis patients for 4 years and it can take over your life


----------



## 3752

T100 said:


> Really enjoyed all 4 shows so far, sad to hear your going to be on dialysis within 7 years @Pscarb , I worked with dialysis patients for 4 years and it can take over your life


thanks buddy, they reckon 7-10 years as they are slowing the degradation down better now, i am hoping in these years technology will have advanced enough to find an alternative


----------



## T100

7-10 years is massive in terms of developing medication and alternative therapy within medicine, seen some things close to miracles in my time in the nhs so I would hold high hopes mate, fingers crossed for you paul


----------



## Chelsea

Agree, seen all 4 and really enjoyed them, didnt know about the kidneys and dialysis situation either Paul, sorry to hear about that. Would a transplant be something that might happen in future?


----------



## mcrewe123

just caught up on episode 4, can wait for the next one! really good series:thumb:


----------



## 3752

Chelsea said:


> Agree, seen all 4 and really enjoyed them, didnt know about the kidneys and dialysis situation either Paul, sorry to hear about that. Would a transplant be something that might happen in future?


i have kept it to myself as i know what many will say, thing is i wish it was something that was caused by the gear as stopping the gear would resolve it tot a degree but unfortunately it has nothing to do with the gear and the fact it is a blood condition if i had a transplant it will happen again.......


----------



## 3752

we did a photo shoot with fivos yesterday for episode 6, here are just a few pics, more will be added when i get them


----------



## Dan TT

Great episode, looked a beasty leg session! Was good to hear of your kidney problem as I have one myself that was the back lash from a disease (HSP to be exact) I had a few years back and am now on meds for the rest of my life to keep it clear. Not quite a blood problem but was always wary if AAS etc, does much damage to it.

Looking forward to the next episode. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

as long as you keep your BP down and under control gear will not damage the kidneys


----------



## Chelsea

Pscarb said:


> i have kept it to myself as i know what many will say, thing is i wish it was something that was caused by the gear as stopping the gear would resolve it tot a degree but unfortunately it has nothing to do with the gear and the fact it is a blood condition if i had a transplant it will happen again.......


Fair play mate i can understand why. So if you were to have dialysis how often would you be having it, coz i imagine that would impact work and home life quite a bit if it were a few times a week, i hope for your benefit it would be once in a blue moon mate.


----------



## 3752

I cannot say buddy they start to talk about that stuff when your GFR is under 15 mine is 22 at the moment but due to my muscle its more like 35 so a few years yet


----------



## Sustanation

Pscarb said:


> as long as you keep your BP down and under control gear will not damage the kidneys


What are the main things you do to ensure that @Pscarb? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Dan TT

Sustanation said:


> What are the main things you do to ensure that @Pscarb? if you dont mind me asking.


A BP med such as Ramipril (prescribed) is what I use. 10mg a day although I have it initially for other reasons.


----------



## 3752

Sustanation said:


> What are the main things you do to ensure that @Pscarb? if you dont mind me asking.


I am on medication Linisiprol (sp) I haven't got high BP but the lower they take it the better


----------



## Sustanation

Pscarb said:


> I am on medication Linisiprol (sp) I haven't got high BP but the lower they take it the better


Are their any side effects in taking this medication? would you recommend it to be used as commonly as say tomoxifen is used on cycles etc or is it something thats purely prescribed by GP's.


----------



## 3752

Sustanation said:


> Are their any side effects in taking this medication? would you recommend it to be used as commonly as say tomoxifen is used on cycles etc or is it something thats purely prescribed by GP's.


it is a prescription medicine, my disease is slightly complicated as i can lengthen the time i have without dialysis as long as i keep my protein in my urine low and keep a low BP, and before you ask dietary protein has no effect on protein in my urine


----------



## Sustanation

Pscarb said:


> it is a prescription medicine, my disease is slightly complicated as i can lengthen the time i have without dialysis as long as i keep my protein in my urine low and keep a low BP, and before you ask dietary protein has no effect on protein in my urine


Haha wasnt going to say it mate honest lol, your a library of knowledge on this forum, me and the mrs love yours and Toms prep series.


----------



## 3752

a few more from the shoot on monday


----------



## The doog

Pscarb said:


> glad you liked it guys


I just bought episode 4 but when I go to play it, it starts playing episode 1?

Is there a site error at the moment do you know?


----------



## 3752

No mate none that I am aware of


----------



## Armitage Shanks

I have the same issue. Plays episode 1.


----------



## Jaspal

Has Phil Learney coached you throughout this prep and prior off season or was it a one off for the episode? Just watched all 4 back to back £11.96 well spent! Thanks


----------



## 3752

Jaspal said:


> Has Phil Learney coached you throughout this prep and prior off season or was it a one off for the episode? Just watched all 4 back to back £11.96 well spent! Thanks


 @Learney is a good friend of mine and we have had many training sessions over the last few years not just through this prep but he has been my coach throughout this entire prep period.


----------



## 3752

teaser trailer for Episode 5 released this weekend.....


----------



## Benchbum

Just bought episode five, thoroughly enjoyed the whole set so far.


----------



## scottyweights

Just watched episode 5 great watch once again! Even had a tear in my eye at the end.


----------



## Panda909

Episode 5, best one of the lot, as said above the bit at the end left a lump in my throat! Top work, can't wait for the last ones. The tshirts are great too, the missus loves her baseball tee


----------



## dannyp90

Is five out? I've watched all 4 a few times now haha


----------



## 3752

dannyp90 said:


> Is five out? I've watched all 4 a few times now haha


yes mate released yesterday...

glad you liked the episode guys, it was a good day


----------



## SCOOT123

Pscarb said:


> Hey everyone, me and @Tinytom are currently filming a multi episode documentary for our current Prep in to the NABBA Qualifier in May then onto the NABBA Britain in June.......
> 
> details below......
> 
> JG Films announces "Prep"
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> A groundbreaking all-access Reality TV series following veteran UK bodybuilders Tom Blackman and Paul Scarborough through an entire preparation to return to the competitive bodybuilding stage after three years out of the sport. From off-season to game day
> 
> .
> 
> The series will follow Tom and Paul, as they go from close friends to rival competitors on the same stage. No punches will be pulled in showing the harsh but real aspects of competitive bodybuilding, from Drugs to Diet, Tanning to Posing, Injuries to Victories and the challenge of making it all work alongside full time-jobs and family commitments.
> 
> This is not a Diet.
> 
> This is not Getting Fit.
> 
> This is not Drugs doing the work.
> 
> This is whatever it takes..
> 
> ..this, is Prep.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> The series will be available for worldwide download or stream to any device via Vimeo on Demand at: www.preptheseries.com .
> 
> Episodes will be released once per month every month right up until the finale... show day!
> 
> For a one off price of £2.99 per episode you will be able to download a copy of the episode to keep as well as have unlimited amounts of streaming from any device, anywhere in the world, for as long as you like via the free Vimeo app! Purchasers will also have exclusive access to Training and Nutrition information from each episode as well as discount codes and special offers from our sponsors Cardiff Sports Nutrition, Pump King and Samson Athletics.
> 
> Further details to follow..... Premier Episode Release Date: 12.02.15
> 
> www.preptheseries.com
> 
> FB group - https://www.facebook.com/preptheseries?fref=ts


 @Pscarb

Can I purchase this on DVD? or is it a digital download only?


----------



## SCOOT123

@Pscarb don't worry I watched it

Online fantastic !


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Another awesome episode guys! looking forward to the next one.


----------



## 3752

SCOOT123 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Can I purchase this on DVD? or is it a digital download only?


It will be released later this year on DVD buddy


----------



## boon808

Great watch!!! Has there been any interest from the TV channels??


----------



## Machette

@Pscarb @Tinytom

Guys been so busy working etc that I've not had a chance to watch episode 2-5.

Anyway had a day off today so watched them all and I must say the end did bring a tear to my eye.

You both did amazing and its a real insight of the hardships, Ups and Downs of competitive bodybuilding.

You both did absolutely Great!!!

"Walking with a friend in the dark is better than walking alone in the light".

Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## Tinytom

Machette said:


> @Pscarb @Tinytom
> 
> Guys been so busy working etc that I've not had a chance to watch episode 2-5.
> 
> Anyway had a day off today so watched them all and I must say the end did bring a tear to my eye.
> 
> You both did amazing and its a real insight of the hardships, Ups and Downs of competitive bodybuilding.
> 
> You both did absolutely Great!!!
> 
> "Walking with a friend in the dark is better than walking alone in the light".
> 
> Keep up the good work guys!!!


That was a very emotional day for sure. Still got episode 6 and 7 which is the British finals.


----------



## Machette

When they coming out?


----------



## Jutt

Just watched episode 5 brilliant, massive respect to both of you.


----------



## Tinytom

Machette said:


> When they coming out?


Episode 6 should be 20th July or thereabouts

Episode 7 about 4 weeks after.

The editing and production is all done by James so takes some time


----------



## Big ape

can i download and watch this on my phone ? :innocent:


----------



## Tinytom

Big ape said:


> can i download and watch this on my phone ? :innocent:


Yes you just need the Vimeo site on your phone


----------



## Big ape

Tinytom said:


> Yes you just need the Vimeo site on your phone


wicked cheers


----------



## mcrewe123

just watched episode 5, series is wicked lads, really liked episode 5!


----------



## Madoxx

Is that Paul chap on here? his banter is great

Edit: meant tom..... however from reading this its quite obvious who tom is


----------



## 3752

both me and Tom have been awarded the cover of the August BEEF magazine due out in 2 weeks which is a great honour plus we finally got some decent pictures from the NABBA West


----------



## carbondude

Enjoyed first episode will get through these as time allows.

Good show great to see!


----------



## hackskii

Just saw this, awesome.


----------



## Carlsandman

Just downloaded first two, gonna watch on my holiday. :thumb


----------



## T100

Watched all of these now, even put it on the cinema screen as the wife was out last night, be gutted when they finish they filled my breaking bad void haha


----------



## T100

Although has @Tinytom had any funny phone calls I wonder?


----------



## Drako88

Saw all six episodes already and cant wait for the final one. Great work!


----------



## LiftyJock

Hey @Pscarb - seen the first couple of eps. Love the series - great work


----------



## 3752

Glad your liking it guys we never had any idea it would this popular


----------



## babyarm

> Glad your liking it guys we never had any idea it would this popular


Is there any chance it will be out on dvd.


----------



## naturalun

Knew it'd be a great investment, if not only for a pre workout haha.

Seriously though, I've always looked extra carefully at the posts you've made as you've been around a while and come across humble and straight talking and someone who knows his s**t. I feel that was amplified by watching you oppose to viewing comments on a post. Great buy, shall be purchasing ep 2-6 when I'm back from the gym.

Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## stfc

whats happened to the waist


----------



## Tinytom

> Although has @Tinytom had any funny phone calls I wonder?


LOL I get many

That number is my PT and gym work one which pretty much everyone has, so get plenty of divs phoning.


----------



## T100

> LOL I get many
> 
> That number is my PT and gym work one which pretty much everyone has, so get plenty of divs phoning.


Is that the only one you've given Paul then haha, ok no worries mate


----------



## irish86

Can you download them and watch offline ? would be good for my Morning cardio to watch on my iphone but don't want to pay the data bill aswell lol


----------



## Sams

When will this be on Netflix ?


----------



## Adz

i caught up on 4 & 5 last night, really good episodes.

Both looked great at the show and the birthday present bit was a nice touch


----------



## T100

> Can you download them and watch offline ? would be good for my Morning cardio to watch on my iphone but don't want to pay the data bill aswell lol


You can download them from the vimeo app or website


----------



## grantmax89

onto number 3. great watch!


----------



## 3752

babyarm said:


> Is there any chance it will be out on dvd.


yes we are working on a DVD to be released later this year with all 7 episodes plus some new footage



naturalun said:


> Knew it'd be a great investment, if not only for a pre workout haha.
> 
> Seriously though, I've always looked extra carefully at the posts you've made as you've been around a while and come across humble and straight talking and someone who knows his s**t. I feel that was amplified by watching you oppose to viewing comments on a post. Great buy, shall be purchasing ep 2-6 when I'm back from the gym.
> 
> Keep up the good work bud.


thanks mate.....



stfc said:


> whats happened to the waist


to be honest at the time of the prep we thought it was bloating from IBS etc but after the finals i was diagnosed with "diastasis recti" which is the abdominal wall has split a lot like a hernia but from top to bottom of the abdominal wall, i would have a flat stomach when i woke in the morning but as the day went on with tensing and sitting up, bending etc it would bulge more and more.....the diagnosis was a relief as i had no idea what it was and it did effect my results at the finals.....i am getting surgery on it this year



Enda said:


> Can you download them and watch offline ? would be good for my Morning cardio to watch on my iphone but don't want to pay the data bill aswell lol


you can DL them all through Vimea buddy



Sams said:


> When will this be on Netflix ?


i wish


----------



## lew007

Just seen this, downloading is too tech for me but interested in a dvd


----------



## Madoxx

Did you really just post this in the mods thread?

You sir fail at the internet


----------



## grantmax89

@Pscarb - when's episode 7?  :whistling:


----------



## 3752

grantmax89 said:


> @Pscarb - when's episode 7?  :whistling:


the final episode should be out around the 18-20th of August buddy, it all depends on how the editing goes as we filmed a lot of footage


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched first one and really impressed with the production so far


----------



## grantmax89

Pscarb said:


> the final episode should be out around the 18-20th of August buddy, it all depends on how the editing goes as we filmed a lot of footage


Thanks @Pscarb really enjoyed all 6! ... wish there was more stuff out there like it! .... top work!


----------



## 3752

grantmax89 said:


> Thanks @Pscarb really enjoyed all 6! ... wish there was more stuff out there like it! .... top work!


thanks buddy, we really had no idea it would be so popular when we came up with the idea.....


----------



## M_at

Will there be a single combined download once episode 7 is available - for anyone who wants the lot?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

God loves a trier


----------



## 3752

M_at said:


> Will there be a single combined download once episode 7 is available - for anyone who wants the lot?


not to DL from Vimeo but we are looking at a DVD



BrahmaBull said:


> God loves a trier


??


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Pscarb said:


> not to DL from Vimeo but we are looking at a DVD??


My post was regarding a post that's disappeared by those natural progression guys


----------



## naturalun

s**t, is it sad i had a tear in my eye end of episode 5 haha.


----------



## 3752

BrahmaBull said:


> My post was regarding a post that's disappeared by those natural progression guys


not sure buddy, i think they were flagged as spammers??


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Pscarb said:


> not sure buddy, i think they were flagged as spammers??


Posted asking people to checkout their YouTube channel basically so yeah


----------



## grantmax89

.... the suspense is killing me! episode 7! episode 7! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i believe it is this weekend, we are just doing the last bits of editing....


----------



## 3752

Teaser for the final episode which will be released this weekend....

View attachment Final_Episode_Final_Teaser.mp4


----------



## mcalex

Can't be opened ... says the file is damaged


----------



## 3752

Ah boll0x.......you can see this and the other 2 teasers on our FB page

Prep the Series FaceBook Page


----------



## grantmax89

@Pscarb doing exactly what it says on the tin and teasing ..... hurry up weekend!


----------



## Nuts

Awesome series guys @Pscarb @Tinytom had to do some catch up and watched episodes 2 and 3 at work today :whistling: 4 and 5 tonight, have to leave 6 until the morning as 5 got all emotional :cool2: . And I need to sleep it off  well worth doing though and the filming is spot on.


----------



## 3752

Episode 7 was released today, this is the final episode in the series, it shows me and Tom at the NABBA British finals....

just want to thank you all for your support with this project, with the comments we have received i feel we have achieved what we set out to do and that is to show a realistic portrayal of what impact prepping for a show has not only on the competitor but family, work, and every day life.....

www.preptheseries.com


----------



## Nuts

Pscarb said:


> Episode 7 was released today, this is the final episode in the series, it shows me and Tom at the NABBA British finals....
> 
> just want to thank you all for your support with this project, with the comments we have received i feel we have achieved what we set out to do and that is to show a realistic portrayal of what impact prepping for a show has not only on the competitor but family, work, and every day life.....
> 
> www.preptheseries.com


Brilliant, :thumb: well done guys, awesome series.


----------



## mds303

How do you get the training/diet info? Sorry if you've explained this before, but I watched the first two episodes and am now out of the country.


----------



## scottyweights

Sad to see the last episode, really wanted it to carry on! Great work @pscarb and Tom.


----------



## 3752

mds303 said:


> How do you get the training/diet info? Sorry if you've explained this before, but I watched the first two episodes and am now out of the country.


we look into our diets in the later episodes, you log into your account on Vimeo and DL the next episodes it does not matter where in the world you are



scottyweights said:


> Sad to see the last episode, really wanted it to carry on! Great work @pscarb and Tom.


glad you liked it buddy


----------



## grantmax89

@Pscarb @Tinytom great watch! ... great bit of inspiration and motivation too! .. gives a great insight to the world of bodybuilding and defo worth the watch. As @scottyweights said, sad it was the last episode! Well done guys!


----------



## 3752

grantmax89 said:


> @Pscarb @Tinytom great watch! ... great bit of inspiration and motivation too! .. gives a great insight to the world of bodybuilding and defo worth the watch. As @scottyweights said, sad it was the last episode! Well done guys!


glad you liked the series mate, its great to hear all the feedback it really is......


----------



## Dave2638

Great series, enjoyed every episode and on a plus side even got the wife interested in it.

Well done lads


----------



## DappaDonDave

Fantastic finale @Pscarb

Emotional, almost had a tear in my eye!


----------



## naturalun

Very good series will definitely be getting watched repeatedly. Emotional episode 5 and finale. Thanks for the enjoyment.


----------



## T100

Look forward to watching the last episode, shame though as there's nothing else like it out there


----------



## 1manarmy

Just watched all episodes over the course of the week! Honestly Paul there was one moment in episode 6 I think where you sit with your wife and explain how you aren't competing anymore due to the strain on the family. I lost my partner due to my prep and until I watched these I hadn't seen this from an outsiders view and for that I am truly grateful! Extremely emotional but worth every penny and time watching!


----------



## 3752

1manarmy said:


> Just watched all episodes over the course of the week! Honestly Paul there was one moment in episode 6 I think where you sit with your wife and explain how you aren't competing anymore due to the strain on the family. I lost my partner due to my prep and until I watched these I hadn't seen this from an outsiders view and for that I am truly grateful! Extremely emotional but worth every penny and time watching!


glad you liked it buddy, the goal was to show all aspects of prep not just the drug side as many media sources do, the effect on family/partners is a huge part of the process sorry to hear your relationship suffered from your prep mate


----------



## wilko1985

Have you thought of turning this into a series? More along the lines of Tom and Paul on the road, following other peoples prep now that you have personally retired. You could become the Oz Clarke and James May of the bodybuilding community :thumb:

You both come across very well throughout and it would be good to see again in some capacity.


----------



## BigOak

Bought and watched the first 6 episodes last night! Absolutely fantastic to watch. The guys kept it soo real! I thought the fact they showed you the "behind the scenes" , family, relationship strain and all that really opened my eyes to truly how hard the lifestyle is.

Great series guys. Looking forward to the finale tonight.

I grabbed it all for £19 from Vimeo. Best buy for a while 

Prep - The Series


----------



## 3752

C3asar said:


> Bought and watched the first 6 episodes last night! Absolutely fantastic to watch. The guys kept it soo real! I thought the fact they showed you the "behind the scenes" , family, relationship strain and all that really opened my eyes to truly how hard the lifestyle is.
> 
> Great series guys. Looking forward to the finale tonight.
> 
> I grabbed it all for £19 from Vimeo. Best buy for a while
> 
> Prep - The Series


glad you liked it buddy....nothing was scripted at all so when my wife tore me a new one she meant it lol


----------



## capo

Just finished the whole series and thought it was great viewing ,a total roller coaster ride, I thought your ending speech summed the whole series up well with dedication,emotion ,effects on family life etc,and it shows just how tough it is to compete at the highest level,


----------



## 3752

capo said:


> Just finished the whole series and thought it was great viewing ,a total roller coaster ride, I thought your ending speech summed the whole series up well with dedication,emotion ,effects on family life etc,and it shows just how tough it is to compete at the highest level,


glad you liked it buddy, thanks for the feedback


----------



## bsmotorsport

Well, after breaking the tradition of been a tight arse northerner I bought the full series. Just want to say how glad I am! Watched them whilst doing my cardio and it made it fly by!! VERY well put together, not sure who filmed/edited but very professional. Paul and Tom really easy to watch and listen to, typically you always get at least one obnoxious t**t in programs like this that completely distract from the whole thing. Had it all, informative, funny and very factual when needed. The fact the wife watched 3 episodes also speaks volumes!! Just need more to watch but with it been your last show Paul where do you take it from here? You prepping/coaching other people maybe and again Tom's prep?? Not sure. Again, to summarise, well worth the money and great to watch.


----------



## 3752

bsmotorsport said:


> Well, after breaking the tradition of been a tight arse northerner I bought the full series. Just want to say how glad I am! Watched them whilst doing my cardio and it made it fly by!! VERY well put together, not sure who filmed/edited but very professional. Paul and Tom really easy to watch and listen to, typically you always get at least one obnoxious t**t in programs like this that completely distract from the whole thing. Had it all, informative, funny and very factual when needed. The fact the wife watched 3 episodes also speaks volumes!! Just need more to watch but with it been your last show Paul where do you take it from here? You prepping/coaching other people maybe and again Tom's prep?? Not sure. Again, to summarise, well worth the money and great to watch.


thanks for the feedback buddy glad you liked it mate......we are talking about another project maybe tracking us both getting labs and bloods carried out before during and after a cycle


----------



## strength_gains

Hello all.


----------



## lew007

Just got this and I'm upto episode 5, great work to you both and thanks for sharing the experience as everyone says there's nothing else like it out there. Didn't realise your just down the road in rainy Plymouth Paul lol


----------



## 3752

lew007 said:


> Just got this and I'm upto episode 5, great work to you both and thanks for sharing the experience as everyone says there's nothing else like it out there. Didn't realise your just down the road in rainy Plymouth Paul lol


were are you from buddy?

glad you like the episodes so far...


----------



## lew007

Hi Paul, born in the Midlands but living in torbaydos - Paignton for 20+years now.

Just watched the last of the episodes, got me a bit emotional. I think so many guys think it's easy to do but there's clearly so much more that goes into it for those few important minutes on stage. Top job to both of you!

All the best


----------



## Lukehh

jeez ive missed 3 episodes since episode 4! best get buying them when im home next week 

please do make more series of cycles etc like you mentioned, i would be all over these also - listening to guys who have cycled for years and their advice is priceless as half of the stuff we do with AAS is trial and error anyways.

big thanks to you both for spending your time giving us an insight into your personal lives.


----------



## 3752

we are all getting together next week to discuss what our next project will be....


----------



## zeevolution

@pscarb hey buddy i watched the trailer and looks good.

does it go much into detail about dehydration and prep for stage day? what's involved etc?


----------



## 3752

zeevolution said:


> @pscarb hey buddy i watched the trailer and looks good.
> 
> does it go much into detail about dehydration and prep for stage day? what's involved etc?


the series looks at what it is like to prep for a Bodybuilding show warts and all, it is not built around drug use but we do not shy away from it either.........


----------



## Tinytom

Just catching up with stuff on here.

Overwhelmed with the feedback from all you guys, glad you enjoyed it.

Like Paul said we are looking at another project but has to be decent enough to warrant filming. I wouldnt want to be that guy that puts out shite content to try and squeeze every last ounce from a good thing.

With regards to details on diet etc, I am on instagram, twitter, you tube and facebook. All my profiles are open access so people can follow me or ask me questions on there as I sometimes find it difficult to get on here. all my tags are @mofgym and I post regulalry training stuff, diet stuff and stupid stuff from my adventures


----------



## jacksong

Just purchased this, great price for what I can read is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## barksie

great series, opened my eyes as im a newb to this, if you have not bought this then go ahead as it will be money well spent


----------



## herb

Pscarb said:


> Hey everyone, me and @Tinytom are currently filming a multi episode documentary for our current Prep in to the NABBA Qualifier in May then onto the NABBA Britain in June.......
> 
> details below......
> 
> JG Films announces "Prep"
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> A groundbreaking all-access Reality TV series following veteran UK bodybuilders Tom Blackman and Paul Scarborough through an entire preparation to return to the competitive bodybuilding stage after three years out of the sport. From off-season to game day
> 
> .
> 
> The series will follow Tom and Paul, as they go from close friends to rival competitors on the same stage. No punches will be pulled in showing the harsh but real aspects of competitive bodybuilding, from Drugs to Diet, Tanning to Posing, Injuries to Victories and the challenge of making it all work alongside full time-jobs and family commitments.
> 
> This is not a Diet.
> 
> This is not Getting Fit.
> 
> This is not Drugs doing the work.
> 
> This is whatever it takes..
> 
> ..this, is Prep.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> The series will be available for worldwide download or stream to any device via Vimeo on Demand at: www.preptheseries.com .
> 
> Episodes will be released once per month every month right up until the finale... show day!
> 
> For a one off price of £2.99 per episode you will be able to download a copy of the episode to keep as well as have unlimited amounts of streaming from any device, anywhere in the world, for as long as you like via the free Vimeo app! Purchasers will also have exclusive access to Training and Nutrition information from each episode as well as discount codes and special offers from our sponsors Cardiff Sports Nutrition, Pump King and Samson Athletics.
> 
> Further details to follow..... Premier Episode Release Date: 12.02.15
> 
> www.preptheseries.com
> 
> FB group - https://www.facebook.com/preptheseries?fref=ts


is JG fils the same people that done under construction from monster to freak??


----------



## kreig

herb said:


> is JG fils the same people that done under construction from monster to freak??


Yep


----------



## 3752

herb said:


> is JG fils the same people that done under construction from monster to freak??


yes it is and he is now in the process of filming the follow up film


----------



## herb

****in phone


----------



## Lukehh

@Pscarb how do you deal with travelling and hgh?

i travel for work like you but at the moment have to stop with hgh as hotel rooms dont have fridges.

is if possible if i mix it just before i go and keep it in shade in my bag it will last a few days


----------



## 3752

Lukehh said:


> @Pscarb how do you deal with travelling and hgh?
> 
> i travel for work like you but at the moment have to stop with hgh as hotel rooms dont have fridges.
> 
> is if possible if i mix it just before i go and keep it in shade in my bag it will last a few days


i use Generic GH when i travel currently i use the Genetech GH, i then use 10iu M/W/F so no need to store in fridge as i mix it and use it


----------



## Lukehh

> i use Generic GH when i travel currently i use the Genetech GH, i then use 10iu M/W/F so no need to store in fridge as i mix it and use it


i use hyge, so can i take the bac water with me and then mix and use 2 hours later when mixed?

ive never understood when it has to be in the fridge etc ive always just bought it and kept it all in the fridge whether mixed or unmixed.


----------



## bigjons

looks great!


----------



## herb

I just watched the trailer on youtube and Iooks looks brilliant, good luck to you both and count me in for the ride


----------



## 3752

| Prep: The Series DVD Launch Event Announcement! |

To celebrate the launch of the Prep Complete Series DVD we are taking over the world famous Cardiff Sports Nutrition on Saturday the 28th November!

The DVD does not begin shipping until the 1st Dec however we will have exclusive signed pre-release copies available on the day along with awesome deals, giveaways, merchandise and more.

As well as Tom and Paul we will be having special guests who featured in the series coming in for meet and greets with our most important people, you, our fans!

To kick off we are very excited to announce that world class Coach Phil Learney will be giving a 1 hour FREE Seminar on Contest Prep from 12pm until 1pm in the store, and for all our overseas fans we will be streaming this seminar LIVE, for FREE right here on the Prep Facebook page !

More Announcement Bombs to be dropped very soon, we can't wait to meet you all on the day!


----------



## funkdocta

I need to see this


----------



## 3752

The launch day will be great with the likes of Luke sandoe, Carly Thornton, Sas, Phil Learney and many others coming along to support us and the launch of the Dvd


----------



## 3752

the DVD for Prep the Series is out now you can order it here www.preptheseries.com it is £19.99 plus delivery.......


----------



## paulc1974

Watched this series over the last few days.

absolutely fantastic insight into comp prep.

well worth a watch!


----------



## ConP

I own all the episodes.

The only BIG problem with the series is.....there aren't more episodes!!!! I literally could watch a tv show like this one episode each week for years. Obviously it would have to focus on different bodybuilders/contest/situations but I think there is a market for a long term show like this that follows competitive BB.


----------



## 3752

ConP said:


> I own all the episodes.
> 
> The only BIG problem with the series is.....there aren't more episodes!!!! I literally could watch a tv show like this one episode each week for years. Obviously it would have to focus on different bodybuilders/contest/situations but I think there is a market for a long term show like this that follows competitive BB.


 thanks Con appreciate your words buddy........

we have spoken about a 2nd series but it will be a year or two as both me and Tom are going have our hands full with nappies and the like for a while 

filming with different Bodybuilders is a good idea and something we have spoken about but one of the pulls for this series was the banter and chemistry between me and Tom so we would need to find that in others for it to be as successful


----------



## ConP

Pscarb said:


> thanks Con appreciate your words buddy........
> 
> we have spoken about a 2nd series but it will be a year or two as both me and Tom are going have our hands full with nappies and the like for a while
> 
> filming with different Bodybuilders is a good idea and something we have spoken about but one of the pulls for this series was the banter and chemistry between me and Tom so we would need to find that in others for it to be as successful


 Well you and Tom should be the "regulars" because you both do great on camera!

Then have other bber's on a weekly basis come on. Hell between the two of you, you could simply stick with your own camp of clients for extras on the TV show! Put it this way I loved every episode as did my wife as did a few of my members. It's a great watch and it's filmed in a way that makes it interesting for a non competitor.


----------



## 3752

again thanks buddy i know like me you say it straight so appreciate your words.....

we are definitely talking between the 3 of us (me, tom & James) about the brand and moving it forward


----------



## ConP

Pscarb said:


> again thanks buddy i know like me you say it straight so appreciate your words.....
> 
> we are definitely talking between the 3 of us (me, tom & James) about the brand and moving it forward


 I have it on in the background while doing client emails ATM.

Great stuff


----------



## HakMat75

Pesky DVD keeps getting stuck towards the end of episode 6. Gutted. On tenterhooks to see who comes out on top at the Britain! Tried it on DVD player, lap top and a Mac. Happen to anyone else?

@Pscarb Mate do you have any contact info for distributor so I can get a replacement copy? I've been on the site I ordered it from but there is none, and I cant find the order email from about three weeks ago.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## JTF1

I also own each episode. Really is one of the best bodybuilding documentaries around. 100% recommend buying if you haven't already.


----------



## halfinked

This is what represents a true transformation and reaching new goals. You are definatly making a very good name for yourself @Pscarb


----------



## Armitage Shanks

@Pscarb @Tinytom

Gents, I viewed the remaining 3 episodes yesterday and have to say from start to finish it is really good.

The sacrifices you all put yourself through, including your families, shows some real dedication, that I for one could never do.

I did not realise that a great deal of strength psychologically seems half the battle...

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Tinytom

HakMat75 said:


> Pesky DVD keeps getting stuck towards the end of episode 6. Gutted. On tenterhooks to see who comes out on top at the Britain! Tried it on DVD player, lap top and a Mac. Happen to anyone else?
> 
> @Pscarb Mate do you have any contact info for distributor so I can get a replacement copy? I've been on the site I ordered it from but there is none, and I cant find the order email from about three weeks ago.
> 
> Cheers in advance.


 Has this been sorted yet? Please let me know or email via the prep site


----------



## Sams

How long until my local chinese guy has DVD copies ?


----------



## andyboro

Sams said:


> How long until my local chinese guy has DVD copies ?


 I asked, he only has Plep the seelies.


----------



## NorthPaul

That was really great gents.... keep up the good work


----------



## 3752

NorthPaul said:


> That was really great gents.... keep up the good work


 thanks buddy, we are filming an 8th episode in the next few months to be released in July, it will detail how we both handled coming off diet and the lows that brings once you have competed plus both me and Tom are to become new Fathers in the next few weeks (3 weeks apart) so will look at the fertility side of things as well as the usual training and general putting the world to rights whilst doing cardio lol


----------



## HakMat75

Tinytom said:


> Has this been sorted yet? Please let me know or email via the prep site


 All cool mate. Got the episode going on my daughters laptop, haven't tried it on DVD player since. Cheers


----------



## RobPianaLad

Last week paid the £20 odd quid and enjoyed watching episodes 1-7 this weekend.

Great series - would have liked to have seen more on the cycles used and the numbers around the diets but i suppose in the end it doesn't matter and too much cycle info would give the impression its all drugs so the fact the drugs had a small feature was good in that respect.

Really enjoyable would recommend, me and my GF laughed all the way through it, banter was on point!


----------



## 3752

RobPianaLad said:


> Last week paid the £20 odd quid and enjoyed watching episodes 1-7 this weekend.
> 
> Great series - would have liked to have seen more on the cycles used and the numbers around the diets but i suppose in the end it doesn't matter and too much cycle info would give the impression its all drugs so the fact the drugs had a small feature was good in that respect.
> 
> Really enjoyable would recommend, me and my GF laughed all the way through it, banter was on point!


 thanks mate, glad you liked the series, you are correct though we wanted to make a series that showed what is involved with prepping, initially before we released the 1st episode many wanted to know loads about cycles etc but the feedback now is that we made the right decision to not centre it around the drugs........


----------



## pooledaniel

Just listened to Tom on podcast with team box and reminded me that this existed... still not watched it! Will get on it after holiday.


----------



## Dave2638

Any updates on the 8th episode?


----------



## TITO

How can I see this? Dying to watch it!!


----------



## 3752

it is on Vimeo as Prep the Series or you can go to the Prep the Series face book page and order the DVD buddy


----------



## Quackerz

Gibboguns said:


> Do not buy it its s**t and a scam pscard is a fu**ing child molester!!


 That's a pretty bold statement to make about someone. There's taking the piss but even on the internet accusations like that are pretty serious IMO and not funny in the slightest if this was an attempted troll attempt. I may take the piss a bit but even I have my limits, heck, even @banzi had his limits and wouldn't have made a statement like that.


----------



## 3752

Gibboguns said:


> Do not buy it its s**t and a scam pscard is a fu**ing child molester!!


 ha ha yet another faceless hard man on the internet.....jog on little boy come back when you have the stones to use your real name and picture


----------



## 3752

Quackerz said:


> That's a pretty bold statement to make about someone. There's taking the piss but even on the internet accusations like that are pretty serious IMO and not funny in the slightest if this was an attempted troll attempt. I may take the piss a bit but even I have my limits, heck, even @banzi had his limits and wouldn't have made a statement like that.


 he is butt hurt because i gave him a warning for insulting another member....


----------



## Quackerz

Pscarb said:


> he is butt hurt because i gave him a warning for insulting another member....


 Makes sense now.....


----------



## Sams

Is this available on kodi yet ?


----------



## 3752

Sams said:


> Is this available on kodi yet ?


 no


----------



## Sams

Pscarb said:


> no


 Any streams ?


----------



## 3752

Sams said:


> Any streams ?


 if you pay for it then you can stream from Vimeo


----------



## jacksong

Worth the money guys, I found it very informative.


----------



## monkeybiker

Just finished watching. Now I'm not really into bodybuilding comps but found it interesting. Worth the £20.


----------



## Kitson

Bought this the other day off Vimeo and watched it from start to finish. Great series and I hope it's not the last of them from JG.

No bullshit and a very good account of two guys battling to get into shape and get on that stage. Shone a good light on bodybuilding imo. Much respect.


----------



## 3752

monkeybiker said:


> Just finished watching. Now I'm not really into bodybuilding comps but found it interesting. Worth the £20.





Kitson said:


> Bought this the other day off Vimeo and watched it from start to finish. Great series and I hope it's not the last of them from JG.
> 
> No bullshit and a very good account of two guys battling to get into shape and get on that stage. Shone a good light on bodybuilding imo. Much respect.


 Thanks guys it was great making this documentary, James Grealish just completed the DVD documenting Anth Bailes the IFBB Pro which again is excellent


----------



## Renier

I'll definitely watch lads!


----------



## DappaDonDave

@Pscarb any codes for Samson Athletics?


----------



## RichieCunningham

Just bought the series on Vimeo.. I'm just starting out and this is awesome inspiration. It's really well produced, great job guys!

I live in Bristol and, after seeing what occured in Tom's gym in episode two, I feel like part of me may have already visited...


----------

